# $3 Corn And Cash Rents.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Iowa....from DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/business-inputs/article/2016/08/26/cash-renters-get-ready-diet


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Not saying this guy did it but I don't feel sorry for the guys who ran around stealing land by offering more money for land now they can't make it go with the low commodity prices. There is no way big business is going to let the little guy make money every year i.e. The farmer.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The guy in ND said something about working on thin margins.To me that meant he was going around bidding up rent.Those thin margins now are negative cash flow I would guess.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

This is always a tough conversation. There are guys around here that sweet talk widows and get land for next to nothing do a poor job of planting and spring because they have no money in it anyway use no fertilizer and totally waste the land that makes me mad. We know the other end of the spectrum go back about five years I had 350 Acres of dirt good row crop dirt rented from three different landlords was paying anywhere from 140 to just shy of $200 an acre. 3 years ago we lost all that land a third of it went to development and the rest I lost do the dollar. Lost it fair and square though atrend happened in the area here where people started putting the land out on b8d and taking sealed bids. The last couple months I've had some phone calls asking if I'd be interested in renting their land and I always ask why don't you put it out on bed like you did in the past. There are guys around here who begged for five-year contracts Edmodo your contracts are not unusual I know when haytalk the discussion always had been people prefer long-term contract so they can put on lime and potash. I know locally there's guys who have landlocked in for $500 plus and the contracts are good for three or more years and these aren't dingbats these are guys who keep the fertility and the ph up to Snuff when they rent your land keep all the fields and the borders looking top notch and they have dropped from the greater part of their life successfully it will be interesting to see what these guys do with these contracts.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You would have to have mighty deep pockets to pay $500 a acre to grow $3 corn on....that would drain most....and if it didn't you would need to get that skull x-rayed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> You would have to have mighty deep pockets to pay $500 a acre to grow $3 corn on....that would drain most....and if it didn't you would need to get that skull x-rayed.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Theres some of that $350-$500 acre ground around here, comes with a center pivot though. Last year had seed corn on it, this year after they got done harvesting the edible peas, they planted green beans, they are in the process of harvesting those now. Peas went to Gerber for baby food, the green beans they clean, sort and bag em as fresh then they goto where ever they are worth the most, most of the time the east coast.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

$350 acre here this spring on corn-soybean ground.New landlord put it out on bids.Got 27? calls on it.I called ,I didn't even put a offer in,lol.It's not the best ground either.


----------

